# Ghosts in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We now have Jumeirah Jinns apparently 

Jumeirah jinns giving residents a spookfest - Emirates 24/7

Thoughts??


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> We now have Jumeirah Jinns apparently
> 
> Jumeirah jinns giving residents a spookfest - Emirates 24/7
> 
> Thoughts??


Wooohooo.. I would so love to visit that spooky villa..!!! Are people game for a Spooky Meetup..???..lol :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There used to be a villa in Rashidiya or some place close which was supposedly haunted and my ex and his friends did a seance there and were then freaked out of their wits. I don't know why anyone would play around with spirits and ghosts anyway.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> There used to be a villa in Rashidiya or some place close which was supposedly haunted and my ex and his friends did a seance there and were then freaked out of their wits. I don't know why anyone would play around with spirits and ghosts anyway.


I Don`t believe in spirits,ghosts and superstitions. Everything is just a mere coincidence, and if it cant be explained, its got to be a small glitch in the brain which needs a bit of troubleshooting. Do we really need to believe an illiterate afghan and tales of a spooky villa ??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

That's right next to where I live!

Haven't noticed anything unusual though, there's as much chance of ghosts being real as there is of God existing.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> " there's as much chance of ghosts being real as there is of God existing."


You might be right, But i Wouldn't bet on the logic that everything has its opposite.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

expatkid said:


> I Don`t believe in spirits,ghosts and superstitions. Everything is just a mere coincidence, and if it cant be explained, its got to be a small glitch in the brain which needs a bit of troubleshooting. Do we really need to believe an illiterate afghan and tales of a spooky villa ??


of course djinni exist... i remember one of my students saying he couldn't study grammar for that exam " 'cause, miss, a naughty djin made me tired, i went out, no books, so no studying. walla!"


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

cami said:


> of course djinni exist... i remember one of my students saying he couldn't study grammar for that exam " 'cause, miss, a naughty djin made me tired, i went out, no books, so no studying. walla!"




:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There's this story of this villa built in the middle of nowhere by one of the RAK family. Apparently they say it's haunted, I think one of my friends went there and confirmed it but that's perhaps because she had that in her mind when she went there. In Islam they do believe in Jinn, basically creatures that have lived here long before us. The logic or science behind this is that we don't see everything in the light spectrum. That doesn't mean they exist but that humans can't see everything with the naked eye.

Not saying I believe this stuff but humans once believed the Earth was flat and that the universe revolved around it and we were at the center of everything. Then again humans also believed in gods and human sacrifices so who knows


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

waw Allah keep them far away from us they can't come or do anything real in fact they can give magnetic things only to your soul and mind that's it nothing more than that.

So be careful from them espically when you watch horror movie lol. I am so afraid I want my mami 

Believe me nothing from that is real, they are hallucinating


----------

